# Bearded vikings TC



## Sheldonjohn1342 (9/11/21)

Hey guys i got some bvc coils hybrid aliens 
Ss and ni80 
What tc settings should i vape at?
Using vaporesso switcher 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (9/11/21)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Hey guys i got some bvc coils hybrid aliens
> Ss and ni80
> What tc settings should i vape at?
> Using vaporesso switcher
> ...


Maybe add about TC in the thread title so the TC vapers will be drawn to the thread to answer your question. I love those Hybrid coils but use them with Replay which although is a form of TC is set by wattage so sorry I can't be of much help!


----------



## charln (10/11/21)

Good morning @Sheldonjohn1342, I’ve sent you a pm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Morix (10/11/21)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Hey guys i got some bvc coils hybrid aliens
> Ss and ni80
> What tc settings should i vape at?
> Using vaporesso switcher
> ...


Where did you get the coils, i would ask who ever made it. Im just assuming you got them on the forums?


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (10/11/21)

Morix said:


> Where did you get the coils, i would ask who ever made it. Im just assuming you got them on the forums?


I got them at my local vape shop






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/21)

The Maker of the coils has sent you a PM, @charln is the mastermind behind those coils. If anyone should know, it would be him.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (10/11/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Maker of the coils has sent you a PM, @charln is the mastermind behind those coils. If anyone should know, it would be him.


Yes thats true i have been in contact with him thanks

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morix (10/11/21)

Taking good care of these coils will be beneficial to your wallet and vape experience. Let @charln give you the ins and outs. A previous buyer claimed to have had the coils for a couple of months through maintenance. 

Good quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

